# Jensen Tractor Ranch



## shortrow (Feb 21, 2012)

Called today about a Ford 7740 ford tractor they have listed on tractor house. Looks good, not too many hours. Have any of you dealt with them? They're out of Bartlesville, Oklahoma.


----------



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

I haven't dealt with them, they are about 80 miles from me but haven't heard anything negative about them. Do know they been around a along time and turn quite a bit of inventory. A few I know have said they are nice people.


----------



## hayman87 (Jul 25, 2015)

I use them all the time


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Looks like it has good rubber on the rear. The fronts would have to go. Just looking at it it looks real good.


----------



## hayman87 (Jul 25, 2015)

For 12 k may not be bad just remember don't matter what they look like on outside. Inside what really matters clutch motor a.c I know those tractors are a nightmare with a.c problems.


----------



## shortrow (Feb 21, 2012)

Thank you all for your input. I never heard back from them, I'm assuming it has sold.


----------

